# Why?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why a man in a boat wants to fish right against the bank?
Can anyone tell me why a man on the bank wants to fish as far away from the bank as he can?
Yeah, im bored..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Can anyone tell me why a man in a boat wants to fish right against the bank?
> Can anyone tell me why a man on the bank wants to fish as far away from the bank as he can?
> Yeah, im bored..


Because neither knows how to find the fish. Take it from a diver. I see it along the jetties along the pass at Panama City, Florida. I know where to find the fish.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I am pissed this forum doesn't let us UNLIKE a post

Sorry, but if you are bored watch at movie, don't waste our time.

Seriously


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I am pissed this forum doesn't let us UNLIKE a post
> 
> Sorry, but if you are bored watch at movie, don't waste our time.
> 
> Seriously


Seriously, MR, start a thread about beans, cattle, rifles or whatever. This is a community. Communities talk about more than just the topic. This thread is in the general topics forum.
Give it a rest. Read and report in the threads you feel pertinent to you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, yes, I wish there was a dislike button. I would use it on your post, here in this thread.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Montana, you can unlike apost, by commenting on it, and showing your dislike. We all have that right, becouse this site lets us, and becouyse brave men like you have faught for that right. 
How is knowing why man prefers to fish a certain way not prepping.
Give a man afish, feed him today..Teach a man to fish, he can feed himself.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Um, because the grass is always greener... Or in this case, the water is always bluer.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I am pissed this forum doesn't let us UNLIKE a post
> 
> Sorry, but if you are bored watch at movie, don't waste our time.
> 
> Seriously


eat a snickers, you're not yourself when you're hungry


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> eat a snickers, you're not yourself when you're hungry


Are we going to winthis for mother Russia?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

bwahahaha


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That one is even better!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> That one is even better!


the old bloke is a much loved character on a Aussie drama home and away, and how he acts in the add is how he acts (well use to act when I "was forced" to watch it... the things we do to keep our woman happy...)


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Someone talking fishing.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> the old bloke is a much loved character on a Aussie drama home and away, and how he acts in the add is how he acts (well use to act when I "was forced" to watch it... the things we do to keep our woman happy...)


Never underestimate a cranky old guy.....

Why Soldiers Should Be Over 50


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Never underestimate a cranky old guy.....
> 
> Why Soldiers Should Be Over 50


lol I ment it with the up most respect, he is the "gem" of the show 

he made being forced to.watch it beatable


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Why?, cause we always think the grass is greener in the other pasture. Sometimes it is better to be close to shore or farther from shore, but as earlier eluded to, you gotta know where the fish are, on a given day at a given time in a given weather pattern. Depends on the targeted species as well.

I fish from a Kayak and I fish the shore line quiet a bit here on the lake. At sun set, all night long and at day break. Fish will generally become active, move into the shallows under cover of darkness to move in for an ambush on a unsuspecting baitfish, crawfish or grass hopper that's in the water. To a Bass, slab Crappie or catfish, this time frame and conditions much of the year is a dinner bonanza! It also allows me to position myself for the perfect cast and delivery to a target. Often times I am trying to toss a lure up under an over hanging willow tree, something that's often difficult to do from shore accurately. Most people fishing from shore are fishing in the day time. Most species of fish move to deeper water safe havens that cut the suns glare. This is why you often see shore fishermen trying to get a lure or bait further out from the shore line into deeper waters. Those that fish nights here are often after catfish and are trying to cover as much area as they can. Its kind hard for bass fishermen to cast in the dark to a target that's snag prone and not spend half the night unknotting, cutting and re-rigging most of the night.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Can anyone tell me why a man in a boat wants to fish right against the bank?
> Can anyone tell me why a man on the bank wants to fish as far away from the bank as he can?
> Yeah, im bored..


Because we, as a species, have an insatiable hunger for whatever it is that we don't have. Biologically, we are far more curiouser than any other species of animal on this planet. This is a double edged sword. It has allowed us to explore our world, seek answered to monumental questions in science, technology, and philosophy, and ultimately become the dominant creature on this planet. We are able to expend our energy on many more things than mere survival. However, it has also imbued in us an insatiable greed, and a never-ending hunger for more. This can, and has caused wars, death, and many other social and moral atrocities. In short, it is our nature.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Can anyone tell me why a man in a boat wants to fish right against the bank?
> Can anyone tell me why a man on the bank wants to fish as far away from the bank as he can?
> Yeah, im bored..


I can give you my answer, . . . which many will find offensive, . . . too bad.

It is because they haven't yet figured out that you can go to Krogers and for what most fishermen spend on boats, minnows, rods, reels, magazines, caps, vests, waders and their favorite *fishing magazine, . . . they could have purchased a 10 year supply of frozen, cleaned, ready to eat fish.

If they're fairly inventive, . . . they can thaw them out, . . . smoke and dry them, . . . and add them to their prepper supplies quicker than they could have legally caught them.

Yeah, . . . I know, . . . it's all for the experience and practice for when the SHTF and we'll have to fish.

Bah, humbug, . . . I'm going squirrel hunting.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> I can give you my answer, . . . which many will find offensive, . . . too bad.
> 
> It is because they haven't yet figured out that you can go to Krogers and for what most fishermen spend on boats, minnows, rods, reels, magazines, caps, vests, waders and their favorite *fishing magazine, . . . they could have purchased a 10 year supply of frozen, cleaned, ready to eat fish.
> 
> ...


LOL I could by a years supply of fish with what I spent on ONE rod and reel. BTW, don't worry about offending anyone. I find things that are offensive to be hilarious.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Whether a post seem like it has to do with prepping or not, since this is a prepper site, a lot of times it will be pull back in line with the sites agenda. More often though some post that start out good ends up totally different then originally started. But show me a site that doesn't do the same thing and I will show you a site that is overly modulated.

But to get back to Deboo original question.
Can anyone tell me why a man in a boat wants to fish right against the bank?
Can anyone tell me why a man on the bank wants to fish as far away from the bank as he can?
Yeah, im bored

I don't know any thing about fishing but if that is what someone enjoys then I don't see any problem with it. I have a Harley Davidson motorcycle and it really does't have any practicable value except it keeps me from getting bored.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I prefer to fish Just past the weed line pretty close to the bank. Whether is be from shore or a boat. I like to kayak fish as well and hardly ever find myself out too far. I grew up in fishing in Lake Okeechobee and the Kissimmee River. There is a drop off about 2-8 ft away from the lake depending where you are. The specks seem to hang out just over that drop off, so there is no need to go out too far. I remember as a kid I thought the farther out you go, the bigger the fish.. I found out pretty early that wasn't true thanks to my grandfather..


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I am pissed this forum doesn't let us UNLIKE a post
> 
> Sorry, but if you are bored watch at movie, don't waste our time.
> 
> Seriously


Oh for Christ's sake cowboy, go milk a damn cow or something. 
seriously.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I remember as a kid I thought the farther out you go, the bigger the fish.. I found out pretty early that wasn't true thanks to my grandfather..


Lol, didn't we all.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I remember being a kid I would use a cane pole with a line bobber and minnow and would catch em all day long. Guy would come by in a $30,000 boat and not catch a thing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I like diving the jetties at Panama City Beach. Fishetmen get angry, thinking it is only for them. The smarter ones ask what I see and where to find the fish.
That's easy. Throw just a few yards from where the rocks go into the water. The grouper and red fins are found there. If you are metely allowing pet bait fish the opportunity to swim a bit, throw out into the pass as hard as you can. They'll be safe, there. :lol:


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I like to do quite a bit of spearfishing as well. The jetties are good places for nice fish. I usually fish the southeast coast of Fl from about Ft. Pierce south to the Keys.. There are 3 reefs that run parallel to each other and they are all good to dive. The first one is very easy access for a beach dive. If you like to see sharks on dives the Del Ray inlet has always been a great spot for almost every dive i have been on there.. 

Fish like cover mostly. If you have some kind of cover for the fish, you will be able to catch them. As long as they are biting that day. That's why I like spearfishin... They don't need to be hungry..lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I like to do quite a bit of spearfishing as well. The jetties are good places for nice fish. I usually fish the southeast coast of Fl from about Ft. Pierce south to the Keys.. There are 3 reefs that run parallel to each other and they are all good to dive. The first one is very easy access for a beach dive. If you like to see sharks on dives the Del Ray inlet has always been a great spot for almost every dive i have been on there..
> 
> Fish like cover mostly. If you have some kind of cover for the fish, you will be able to catch them. As long as they are biting that day. That's why I like spearfishin... They don't need to be hungry..lol


Definitely fun. AJs follow me up all the way when I spear one, as if to tell him, "Told you to stay ten feet away from him!" :lol:


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

LOL, I used to spearfish Ginnie Springs in Gville when I was goin to school there. We would use cheese wiz and the bass and bluegill would come up and eat it right out of the can. Then pfvvvtt, a spear hits em in the side.. Don't try that at home, that is a no no.. It was a while ago though so i don't mind sayin it..lol


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I have been known to spear a few species in my time. (trying not to incriminate myself)


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> I have been known to spear a few species in my time. (trying not to incriminate myself)


Manatee tastes pretty good but not near as good as a bald eagle or a very young Florida Panther!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Manatee tastes pretty good...


There's a reason they are called sea cows!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> LOL, I used to spearfish Ginnie Springs in Gville when I was goin to school there. We would use cheese wiz and the bass and bluegill would come up and eat it right out of the can. Then pfvvvtt, a spear hits em in the side.. Don't try that at home, that is a no no.. It was a while ago though so i don't mind sayin it..lol


Spear fishing Ginnie Springs? 

On the other hand, a game warden told me I could spear non-game fish all day long and be OK, in Alabama. Come up with one bass, and it's going to be the most expensive fish I didn't get to keep.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

There was a bait shop in Perry,Fl that was selling goldfish at "pets".. By the dozen...LOL


----------

